
Don't Gamify Team Work - mindhash
https://amols.blog/engineering/dont-gamify-team-work
======
joubert
better for a person to compete with themselves and collaborate with their team
mates and be selfless, rather than team members competing with each other.

scale up to the entire company by applying same principle to teams and VP
orgs.

